# Ice fishing gear?



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Well now that the ice fishing season is right around the corner I have been going through all my gear and feel un complete for some reason. What gear do you use for ice fishing? I use a custom sled with a pop up shelter. Power ice auger, Fish finder. Fishing bucket with gloves. Safety throw wire rope, gps, standard chair, and several different ice jigs depending on where i fish. Interested in what gear everyone has for ice fishing?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

6man popup for the 3 of us, extra screw in ice stakes, power auger, fish finder w/ rechargable battery pack I made out of 2 6volt lantern batterys, big-buddy heater w/ spare propane, pump up white gas coleman stove, underwater camera, rod holders, tackle boxes, 6 ice rods, shovel, ropes, tarp ... 6ft sled to carry it all in... snowmobiles / atvs to pull it all to our spot.



-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow Dallan I feel like less of a man all of sudden:grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Meh, when I go I take my wife an boy along so some of this is overkill. It does however, make for nice warm fun trips.


-DallanC


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Pictures of different ice sleds will help a lot. Going to the hardware store tomorrow for pvc pipe. I need to figure out a way to mount the poles to the sled and make a spot for the power auger and fish finder. I have a jet sled with a custom inside to transport buckets and supplies.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Tylert said:


> Pictures of different ice sleds will help a lot. Going to the hardware store tomorrow for pvc pipe. I need to figure out a way to mount the poles to the sled and make a spot for the power auger and fish finder. I have a jet sled with a custom inside to transport buckets and supplies.


I installed a rack that is made for holding brooms and mops, on the back of my Jet Sled.
It's made if metal and has spring clips that the rod handles snap into.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I built a "rack" out of 1.5x.5 pine furring strips cut and screwed together to organize things. It was more of a pain than just sticking stuff in the sled carefully so I got rid of all of it. I put my tent in first, lay the auger drill along side it, power head between them at the back of the sled, all other misc gear sits on the tent, tarp goes over it all to keep the snow out with a rope lashed back and forth to hold the tarp. Its been the easiest for us, we are usually up and fishing within 15 minutes of arriving at our trusty spot(s). 

The idea of the broom holder is interesting, although once we had the sled get away from us when manually lowering it down a dam and it tipped over (currant creek). All the gear as we stored it was fine, had we used anything that held the rods upright, I'd bet we would have broken some rods. To each his own for sure. A small sled pulled by hand with rod holders would probably work great though.

I'm old enough that its way way more fun to ride a machine and pull a sled, than drag one by hand more than a few hundred yards.


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

underwater camera! changes the whole experience and worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a couple extra jet sleds last year to stack on others so it's not so bulky. Then when you take a group or extra people just divide the weight in all the sleds. It's more room to haul stuff and less weight on whoever has to pull it. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> underwater camera! changes the whole experience and worth the money in my opinion.


I also thought this as well and no doubt they are fun. The well majority of the time I fished I always thought the camera was #1. However last year we marked more fish that were suspended rather then on bottom so it was frustrating even putting the camera out because it's hard to find your jigs on the screen when your not on the bottom. But when fish are riding the bottom, no doubt the cameras are a blast. And a very effective way to keep kids happy for hours


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

americanforkdude said:


> I also thought this as well and no doubt they are fun. The well majority of the time I fished I always thought the camera was #1. However last year we marked more fish that were suspended rather then on bottom so it was frustrating even putting the camera out because it's hard to find your jigs on the screen when your not on the bottom. But when fish are riding the bottom, no doubt the cameras are a blast. And a very effective way to keep kids happy for hours


Take along some 1/8 or 1/4" white rope with a weight of some kind and lower the rope to the depth you are marking them. Then lower the camera and turn it so you can see the rope (easily seen). Once in position pull up the rope, drop the lure till its in view of the camera and start fishing.

-DallanC


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm currently building a rod, fish finder holder on the back of the jet sled. Got the idea's off of BFT. It's going to be neat when it's all finished.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to use a JetSled, they were good. I've upgraded though to this:

http://www.otteroutdoors.com/wildlargesled.html

Cal-Ranch stores carry them.

-DallanC


----------

